# Transferring Images While Traveling



## frjeff (May 31, 2018)

LR CC newb here. Have a couple long overseas trips coming up. Using a Nikon D3400.

While traveling, want to be able to transfer my daily shots from SD card  to LR on  my iPad Air (hope to not drag around laptop).

Want to transfer both RAW and JPEG-Fine. Would not likely do much PP while on trips. 

I have the lightening SD card reader, but now hear that Apple will not allow transfer directly to LR, but only to Photos. But, not sure that Photos allows RAW images.

If this is true, what workaround methods do you all use to get images off of SD card and into a safer (cloud) storage. Do I need a portable HD or whatever?


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 31, 2018)

No worries with RAW. They import into Photos just fine, and from there into LRCC. When the files are safely uploaded to the cloud, you'll probably want to delete then from the Photos Camera Roll to save space.


----------



## frjeff (May 31, 2018)

Jim Wilde said:


> No worries with RAW. They import into Photos just fine, and from there into LRCC. When the files are safely uploaded to the cloud, you'll probably want to delete then from the Photos Camera Roll to save space.



Thanks loads!
So, it would appear that using your suggested method, I do not need to $pend money on a dedicated portable hard drive or such! Good news.


----------



## Replytoken (Jun 1, 2018)

frjeff said:


> Thanks loads!
> So, it would appear that using your suggested method, I do not need to $pend money on a dedicated portable hard drive or such! Good news.


Do remember that you are then subject to internet connections for syncing.  So do not delete any images from the Camera Roll until you are certain they have successfully synch'ed.

--Ken


----------

